# oh no



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

went to check on my breeder mice today too see if the little ones were up to fluffs yet and found one of my females dead in the water dish.
Its not too deep for her to have got out of and she was not that old so do not understand what happened.
That only left one female to deal with two litters totalling 18 so we have had to half the litter for the benefit of the remaining female.
I am a bit gutted silly really as they are just for breeding but i had named my three adults.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

awww poor little thing


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww thats a shame  

I found one of my weaner mice half eaten in the tank today :| :? Have no idea what happened either. And I had a heap of pinkies then cleaned the tank out and they went and killed them all :roll:


----------

